
First Release of the Myrddin Programming Language - ori_b
https://myrlang.org/release-notes
======
apotheon
This language looks promising as hell, and I've enjoyed playing around with it
a bit. The planned language design focus is rather enticing, but (honestly)
maybe the biggest reason it attracts to me is simply the way its superficial
appearance somewhat appeals to my love of Standard ML.

